# Wild Mexico



## willychon (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not the best photographer, but I just want to share with you the rich biodiversity we have in Mexico.
hope you like 























































































































































B.smithi female












Brachypelma smithi female






Brachypelma sp






Bonnetina sp 






B. klaasi






Bonnetina sp






Aphonopelma sp mature male






Theraphosidae genus sp













































tortugas


----------



## barabootom (Nov 10, 2010)

Great photos.  Wish I could have been there.


----------



## moloch (Nov 11, 2010)

Great shots.  You certainly have found a wonderful variety of animals. What part of Mexico is covered by your pics?

Was that a Milk Snake or a Coral?  It was a real beauty.  The Coleonyx was also a very nice looking gecko.

Regards,
David


----------



## tarcan (Nov 14, 2010)

nice series!


----------



## Philth (Nov 14, 2010)

awesome photo's thanks for sharing.

Later, Tom


----------



## SK8TERBOI (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow beautiful Photos man i have been to Mexico  But never saw half of what i just did in photos mostly i saw iguanas from the cruise ship


----------



## willychon (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks every body, I´ll share more pictures about my trips XD



moloch said:


> Great shots.  You certainly have found a wonderful variety of animals. What part of Mexico is covered by your pics?
> 
> Was that a Milk Snake or a Coral?  It was a real beauty.  The Coleonyx was also a very nice looking gecko.
> 
> ...


it is covered by jalisco, michoacan and colima states, the big part in Jalisco

Coleonyx is beatifull, this is one is a Coleonyx elegans elgans and the snake is a coral snake Micrurus sp


----------



## Gnat (Nov 19, 2010)

stunning photos! absolutely beautiful


----------



## Warduke (Nov 20, 2010)

Great pictures and the variety is awesome.


----------



## skippy (Nov 20, 2010)

i like how you have a free roaming rick west in that first pic

nice variety you have down there:clap:


----------



## the toe cutter (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW! I especially like the Micrurus nigrocinctus:drool:. Great pics man, where were you at looks like Southern Mexico? Oaxaca maybe?


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh man those photos are amazing! Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 27, 2010)

Very cool, congrats on the findings!

_B. smithi_ is in my list for wild spotting for sure 

Saludos,
Pato


----------



## willychon (Dec 3, 2010)

the toe cutter said:


> WOW! I especially like the Micrurus nigrocinctus:drool:. Great pics man, where were you at looks like Southern Mexico? Oaxaca maybe?


Cheers man, actually this snake is a Micrurus distans oliveri and I found it in the coast of Jalisco state


----------



## H. laoticus (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor second scorpion, looks like an incomplete molt on the tail.
Nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## willychon (Nov 10, 2011)

Theraphosidae sp


----------



## willychon (Nov 10, 2011)

Solifugae

Aphonopelma sp1

Aphonopelma sp2 (sp1, sp2 and theraphosidae sp, they live very close each other)

Brachypelma sp possibly new specie I am waiting she do molt

Trimorphodon


----------



## willychon (Nov 10, 2011)

possible Metriopelma male
Boa constrictor hit
Plestiodon dugesi
 Sceloporus turquatus.
Senticolis triaspis


----------



## willychon (Nov 10, 2011)

Centruroides infamatus (high posion)

Theraposidae sp (fat legs)


----------



## Shrike (Nov 10, 2011)

Great photos!   That Senticolis is beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 11, 2011)

nice.. when i went to mexico i saw alot of iguanas


----------

